# Tank Substrate!



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm looking for an alternative tank substrate. I do not want to use sand or gravel. I heard of people using tile. What kind of tile is it?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Any ceramic, or porcelain tile will be fine.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

tile looks weird, just paint the bottom black or white, it will look tough, aeigr move this to the proper forum before i bitchslap u


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

simply try going with smooth rocks. a thin layer of gravel to buffer them off the bottom glass. and keep palm sized rocks as the substrate above. looks amazing if done right


----------



## ranha-man (Oct 14, 2011)

I figured out what I'm going to do! I'll make sure to post pics once I have it all finished. It should look pretty great.


----------

